# Barking at people dressed a certain way?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have noticed Bianca has an issue with people dressed a certain way and I'm trying to figure out how to solve this?
I think she thinks people walking on the sidewalk in front of our house are trespassing because she wasn't used to people walking that close to the house (her previous home was rural, I live in the city where property ends about 20-30 feet from your front door) A lot of people pass by our house wearing dark suits and long black coats on the way to the synagogue down the block, so she seems to have learned to not like people dressed that way, since she keeps seeing people with those clothes "trespassing". She has now started to sometimes bark at people dressed in dark suits/trenchcoats when we're out on walks too, which is a problem... I am just not sure how to address it. I am worried because today she actually lunged at a guy dressed like that while we were in the street trying to clear our car.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

ive had a similar thing with my dog but not with barking.
she is now 5 months old, and my husband is a marine so he wears his "cammies" everyday, and everytime he comes home she gets all excited and jumps on him and immidiately pees on the floor?


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

oh and its not because shes excited because other people come over in regular clothes and she gets the same excited but she doesnt pee.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's only one solution: she needs to have some positive experiences with people in trench coats.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Emoore said:


> There's only one solution: she needs to have some positive experiences with people in trench coats.


I'm not sure how to set this up though, without her starting to bark at the person? She even barked at someone she had met before when we were walking at night and he approached wearing a long black coat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you can start clicking/treating BEFORE your dog reacts but as the people get closer...

Don't you have any friends/family you can dress up to set her up and have THEM give her the treats?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe getting some people she "knows" to dress that way and treat her.

Or maybe start a little farther away and toss treats "into range." 
I'm spitballin' here. I've never had this problem before

Get some 80's ZZ Top videos and play them for her............ok, that was WAY out there.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh doesn't like young guys wearing dark baggie clothing which is similar-- we don't have too many Jews walking to temple in Tyler TX. I wasn't sure if it was the clothing or the young guys. She barks and backs away, doesn't want to be touched by them. I need to hang out by the mall and see if I can get someone to throw him treats and let him approach them


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't back away at all or act scared, she lunges forward with confident body language.

I don't know a lot of guys who would be willing to help us out with this and I don't own any coats like that to practice with... I'll try to ask some of my friends though if they have any male friends who would be willing to come over in a trench coat and help train Bianca. 
I guess I could also try just bringing treats when we visit my jewish friends for Friday night dinner and see if we can recruit anyone they know in the neighborhood...


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Could be time for a trip to Goodwill!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Maybe getting some people she "knows" to dress that way and treat her.
> 
> Or maybe start a little farther away and toss treats "into range."
> I'm spitballin' here. I've never had this problem before
> ...


ROFL! At least she'd be ok with big beards too!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Would it be possible for you to dress up in a long black coat? I did this with Jackson when he was at his worst in his fear stage. I dressed as a "scary guy," and he was terrified for about a minute and when he realized it was me, he was so happy! I gave him hugs, praise, and treats when he approached me calmly. I did this a few times and after a week or so of "practice" he had gotten alot better. I still put the "costume" on every once in a while to test him and he can approach me with confidence.

I would be a little cautious to do it if you actually think she might bite. But it helped for us, although Jackson was displaying fear, I'm not sure if what Bianca is doing is out of fear or not and Im not sure if this is the best way, but it did help for Jackson.


----------

